# Can not access Google and its websites from WiMax connection



## Dr. House (Jun 2, 2015)

*... but your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now. *

I am having a BSNL Wi-Max connection of unlimited 512kbps of which I pay 888rs per month. The problem is that mostly I see this problem of google website We are sorry... but your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now, like it is showing right now. 
Well most of the time it asks for captcha for no reason. I am tired of this from 4-5 months. All other websites work fine. I now use bing.com search engine. What to do?

*i59.tinypic.com/90ssg2.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Also I can not access WiFi from my router in my laptop from this connection, it shows limited everytime but wifi works fine in Android phone still I can not access google.com, google now and all.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Can not access Google and its website from WiMax connection*

can you check your computer for any malware? also change the DNS to 8.8.8.8 / 8.8.4.4 or OpenDNS 208.67.220.220/ 208.67.222.222 in your router. I believe your IP configuration is incorrect in your laptop.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Can not access Google and its website from WiMax connection*

There is no malware. I used paid Kaspersky Internet Security and Malware Bytes for scanning. It has been 4-5 months. Now I moved to anti-virus webroot.
Ok. wait I am trying to change DNS now.

- - - Updated - - -

WiFi still not working!! I am using LAN cable to use digit forum now. This google search problem is also in my android phone, or any other device not just the laptop.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2015)

can you post your IP settings? try flushing the DNS. also try disabling the AV and check ? 

do you have a static or dynamic IP? 

For time being use ZenVPN browser extension to solve this issue.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 3, 2015)

*i60.tinypic.com/23w172b.png

*My Router setting show dynamic IP.*

- - - Updated - - -


*i61.tinypic.com/30wldt1.jpg

*These are the Network Connection Details.*
I don't know how to find IP settings. :/


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 7, 2015)

Laptop showing Wifi limited access but android phone is working fine. I reinstalled windows 8.1 and reset router but still the same issue.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2015)

try some proxy site to access google site.also go to some site like whatismyaddress.com to see what is your real ip address visible to websites.it may be due to the reason that bsnl is allotting many internal ip on wimax under a few external ip making it look like a particular external ip is sending hundreds of requests(as that external ip is shared by hundreds of wimax users).


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 7, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> try some proxy site to access google site.also go to some site like whatismyaddress.com to see what is your real ip address visible to websites.it may be due to the reason that bsnl is allotting many internal ip on wimax under a few external ip making it look like a particular external ip is sending hundreds of requests(as that external ip is shared by hundreds of wimax users).



and what about big issue about my laptop that shows Wifi limited access but works fine in android phone. I reinstalled windows 8.1 and reset router but can not fix that limited access. My laptop in other all WiFi works fine, so nothing is wrong with drivers or hardware.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2015)

run ipconfig /all in your laptop command prompt window when it is connected via wifi & when it is connected via lan.then post the results here(don't use forum attachment,instead use imgur if it is pic or just copy paste if it is text).


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 7, 2015)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : batcomputer
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E2-2A-82-41-FA-9E
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-2A-82-4C-E7-C0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-2A-82-41-FA-9E
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6d96:a76d:c774:e157%4(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.101(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 07 June 2015 09:57:12
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 08 June 2015 09:57:12
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 81799810
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1D-04-90-B1-10-1F-74-12-E3-36

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 10-1F-74-12-E3-36
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DD232BE1-CFF6-4286-BB19-E4B4BC28BDF6}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2015)

what about when laptop is connected via lan wire & net is working?


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 7, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> what about when laptop is connected via lan wire & net is working?



Yes, I am right now using internet my laptop through LAN cable.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2015)

your earlier ipconfig result show wireless adapter as connected & ethernet adapter as disconnected.post the result with ethernet/lan adapter connected.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2015)

I too had the same issue with Google, probably something to do with ISP. Never got resolved.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 7, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> your earlier ipconfig result show wireless adapter as connected & ethernet adapter as disconnected.post the result with ethernet/lan adapter connected.



*This one is with LAN connected
*
    Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 08 June 2015 09:57:11
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 81799810
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1D-04-90-B1-10-1F-74-12-E3-36

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 10-1F-74-12-E3-36
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::856b:82e5:f7ee:c941%3(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.102(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 07 June 2015 01:26:57
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 08 June 2015 10:17:02
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 51388276
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1D-04-90-B1-10-1F-74-12-E3-36

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DD232BE1-CFF6-4286-BB19-E4B4BC28BDF6}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9FDA2597-19FC-4879-9104-9302FD24A43B}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> I too had the same issue with Google, probably something to do with ISP. Never got resolved.



Is there any way to fix this limited WiFi issue?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2015)

try turning off wifi password temporarily & restart router to check.also during limited connectivity can you access router settings page.if yes then post wifi dhcp settings when connected via wifi with limited network access.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Is there any way to fix this limited WiFi issue?



Depends on the reasons, which can be many.

One of my friend had a TP link basic router. He always used to face this issue which only got solved after changing ISP. In your case, I can't see any issue.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 7, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> try turning off wifi password temporarily & restart router to check.also during limited connectivity can you access router settings page.if yes then post wifi dhcp settings when connected via wifi with limited network access.



Yes, it even shows limited even not protected by password. 
Can you please tell me how to know WiFi DHCP settings?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2015)

open router settings page(192.168.10.1 or 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1) & check under wifi settings.


----------



## funskar (Jun 8, 2015)

does it open google when u connect lan cable direct from bsnl wimax adaptor..
n which box is that zte icomm huawei point . mention it  & screenshot of wimax device admin panel status page


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 9, 2015)

funskar said:


> does it open google when u connect lan cable direct from bsnl wimax adaptor..
> n which box is that zte icomm huawei point . mention it  & screenshot of wimax device admin panel status page



Google issue is not always a problem nowadays in WiMax. Also I posted in previous page it's a D-Link Router.

- - - Updated - - -



Dr. House said:


> Yes, it even shows limited even not protected by password.
> Can you please tell me how to know WiFi DHCP settings?



I turned off WiFi password protection. Still the same stupid limited connection error. Then I plugged LAN Cable open 192.168.10.1 for DHCP settings. See!

*i61.tinypic.com/10nuyoh.jpg

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2015)

can you open this router settings page while connected via wifi with laptop?try changing DHCP lease time to 2880.


----------



## funskar (Jun 10, 2015)

Dr. house @ i asked u abt which brand wimax cpe bsnl provided u icomm point huawei zte .. nt abt router..
n screenshot of that wimax admin panel


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 13, 2015)

funskar said:


> Dr. house @ i asked u abt which brand wimax cpe bsnl provided u icomm point huawei zte .. nt abt router..
> n screenshot of that wimax admin panel



I have no idea about user name and password to put on *192.168.0.254/

- - - Updated - - -

wimax cpe is on the pole so can't read the brand name

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> can you open this router settings page while connected via wifi with laptop?try changing DHCP lease time to 2880.



It doesn't connects with wifi. Running through LAN cable only.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 14, 2015)

then that means router dhcp settings are conflicting with your laptop wifi lan settings.you didn't enable any mac filtering option in wifi settings of router,did you?also check that your laptop wifi(not lan/ethernet) adapter ipv4 settings are all set to auto(like ip address,dns etc).


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 17, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> then that means router dhcp settings are conflicting with your laptop wifi lan settings.you didn't enable any mac filtering option in wifi settings of router,did you?also check that your laptop wifi(not lan/ethernet) adapter ipv4 settings are all set to auto(like ip address,dns etc).



How to factory reset it? I tried it with clicking back of router with a pin. Nothing worked.

- - - Updated - - -

I just checked my windows 8.1 laptop try to connect wifi to other networks. It shows the same limited access with 0 speed issue. My friend connected his wifi with my router. He browsed for checking mail and it worked flawless like in my android phone.  So does that mean it is the issue of wifi broadcom card of my laptop?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2015)

Linksys Official Support - Assigning a static IP address to a computer with Windows 8 or Windows 8.1 operating system
*in the last picture select obtain ip address & obtain dns automatically.*


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 20, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> Linksys Official Support - Assigning a static IP address to a computer with Windows 8 or Windows 8.1 operating system
> *in the last picture select obtain ip address & obtain dns automatically.*



I did this a long time ago with the help of my technician of BSNL. He said you need to reinstall the windows. Now I did but the problem remains the same. I think it is impossible to fix this error.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 20, 2015)

post ipconfig result of laptop when trying to connect to router wifi.also install latest wifi driver for your laptop from laptop manufacturer's site.


----------



## funskar (Jun 20, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> I have no idea about user name and password to put on *192.168.0.254/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> wimax cpe is on the pole so can't read the brand name


Show me the admin panel screenshot of wimax ..
reset the dlink router then configure it with nat n dhcp disabled..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 20, 2015)

^^why do you think that has anything to do with his current issue?his android phone,his laptop connected via lan & his friend's laptop connected via wifi all work fine.that means issue is with his laptop only.

 [MENTION=145178]Dr. House[/MENTION],try this,follow the link i posted earlier but this time instead of automatic set ip address as 192.168.10.200,gateway as 192.168.10.1,subnet mask default 255.255.255.0 & dns as 8.8.4.4 & 8.8.8.8.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 21, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^why do you think that has anything to do with his current issue?his android phone,his laptop connected via lan & his friend's laptop connected via wifi all work fine.that means issue is with his laptop only.
> 
> [MENTION=145178]Dr. House[/MENTION],try this,follow the link i posted earlier but this time instead of automatic set ip address as 192.168.10.200,gateway as 192.168.10.1,subnet mask default 255.255.255.0 & dns as 8.8.4.4 & 8.8.8.8.



I did, man. Nothing works.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2015)

has your laptop ever worked correctly on your home wifi or any wifi till now?


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 28, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> has your laptop ever worked correctly on your home wifi or any wifi till now?



Nope. Now it doesn't connect anywhere. Shows that limited access. I bought a 10m LAN cable to make it portable.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2015)

only thing left now is to check with another os(xp or win 7) or portable os(live linux assuming wifi drivers for your card are available for linux) to confirm hardware issue.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 29, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> only thing left now is to check with another os(xp or win 7) or portable os(live linux assuming wifi drivers for your card are available for linux) to confirm hardware issue.



Yeah! I will install windows 10 as soon as it launch officially.


----------



## amjath (Jul 1, 2015)

@Dr.House Its a known issue with Windows 8.1 and wireless lan.

MS installs Windows 8.1 LAN drivers automatically, thats the problem here.

First,

Download LAN drivers for Windows 8.1 from HP site 

Boot into Safe Mode [Press Shift Button + Click Restart icon]. [To remove drivers completely]

Uninstall LAN drivers.

Boot into Windows 8.1 normally.

Install the downloaded drivers.

IF this is not working try below link.

Fix WiFi Connectivity Issues in Windows 8.1 | Registry Recycler Blog


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 2, 2015)

Wifi from broadband modem is working perfectly fine. I connected today at my cousin's place and using now.

- - - Updated - - -

So it's an issue of wimax of DLinks.


----------



## amjath (Jul 3, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Wifi from broadband modem is working perfectly fine. I connected today at my cousin's place and using now.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> So it's an issue of wimax of DLinks.



Is your router dual band supported.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> Is your router dual band supported.



Router of my bsnl wimax is D-Link DIR-600L Wireless N150.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Jul 12, 2015)

i had the same problem.
There is a defect with your MTU Value, access the modem config page and find the MTU value field and then put this value 1450, worked for me if not then there is a tutorial to find the MTU value Optimal MTU value â€¢ BSNL Broadband


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 14, 2015)

Should I buy new router for my wimax? I will buy from flipkart and then it doesn't work, get the same error I will return it.

- - - Updated - - -

I don't know but the BSNL guys came and told it's your windows issue as all other laptops are working. I did re-installation but nothing worked.

- - - Updated - - -



vedula.k95 said:


> i had the same problem.
> There is a defect with your MTU Value, access the modem config page and find the MTU value field and then put this value 1450, worked for me if not then there is a tutorial to find the MTU value Optimal MTU value â€¢ BSNL Broadband



I tried but it doesn't work for me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2015)

can you check with another win 8 laptop?if yes then tun ipconfig /all & saved the info for any laptop with win 8 working correctly on your network & then compare it with your laptop ipconfig /all result.also when you reinstalled win 8 did you also install any av/firewall/internet security/driver update software.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 18, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> can you check with another win 8 laptop?if yes then tun ipconfig /all & saved the info for any laptop with win 8 working correctly on your network & then compare it with your laptop ipconfig /all result.also when you reinstalled win 8 did you also install any av/firewall/internet security/driver update software.



will do when I get another laptop around.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 28, 2015)

FIXED THE ISSUE BY SIMPLY UPDATING MY WINDOWS 8.1 

- - - Updated - - -

I had tuned my windows update off and last night I turned on after a very long time. Booyaah! Now everything is perfect.


----------

